# N scale



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Picture on my N scale layout


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bpiperjr said:


> Picture on my N scale layout


That is a good sized layout, looking good. :thumbsup:

Your second attachment doesn't work.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Ed. I tried to post others but my computer won't load them. It isn't the board fault. I have computer issues.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When you figure it out show more. Start a build thread and add to it.

That looks like an interesting layout from the little bit I saw.

Post a little info, DCC? Road names? era? (if it matters).

By the way welcome to the site.

There is a lot of help if you need any, don't be afraid to ask.
But by the looks of what you have so far you don't need any help. :thumbsup:


Edi,t
You been here for a while huh?

What happened to the HO, you traded it for N?:dunno:


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Ed, Let's see if this works. This is a 6' x 10' layout. I had AER build it and I'm working on the scenery. I can run four trains at the same time. Mostly all of the engines are DCC with sound. I love those Kato Passenger cars.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I have three Life Like 2-8-8-2' s with sound 2 N&W and Santa Fe. I like to run passenger trains CB&Q, UP, B&O. I have several BWL engines to run them. I wish Broadway Limited would start building N engines again. I need a NYC "B" unit to pull the 20th Century Limited up the grades


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Who or what is AER? 

The last picture where the bridge is, is there going to be some kind of water there?


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

AER builds model railroad layouts. They are located in Kentucky just across the river from Cincinnati. The bridge is the last picture is over the bottom reversing loop. The longer bridge is the upper level reversing loop. This is a complicated layout. It has 39 switches.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, 39 switches!

May I ask what they charge to build something like that?

I never heard of them but I live in the East.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Ed, As you know you can never spend too much on trains. Let's just say you could buy a nice used car for the price.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is a link to their website. If you receive Model Railroader Videos they are on the National Convention Video II at the very end.

http://www.aergroup.net/contact-us/


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like you have a pretty impressive layout in the making. I look forward to seeing how you add scenery and such.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks. It has been quite a process from designing and now the scenery. I will most more as the project continues.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Any water going in? :dunno:


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Ed,

There will be a dry creek bed running through the layout and under the twin truss bridges.


----------

